# Surefire T1A Titan LED swap



## lateralus180 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello

I am interested in having the LED swapped in my T1A Titan. I would like a high CRI LED. I have a few questions though.

Which high CRI LED is recomended, and what will the estimated output be? I am happy with anything mimicking the standard 70ish lumens or greater, but don't want anything lower.

Disregarding the high CRI, will an XML fit... or is that too large?

And who can mod one for me?





Also, does anyone make a custom tail cap with a flat base for tail standing?

I have seen other threads here regarding T1A mods but they are outdated with today's LED's. Thanks!


----------

